# A Tiny Gift



## Meow (Jun 24, 2003)

Things happen all the time that people might call ironic or simply a coincidence, but I call this one a gift. I've been a little rattled lately because of my cats death and almost didn't even notice. I was going for a walk with my two dogs in the woods near my house and I kept hearing a peeping noise. Thinking it was a bird or squirrel I ignored it and continued on. Both my dogs obviously heard it and began to investigate the source with me following. There sitting by a pine tree was this tiny orange kitten. As soon as she saw my dogs and I, she stood up and walked over tail straight in the air. She could of only been 6 or 7 weeks old and look terrible. Her fur was dirty and she looked a little on the skinny side. I picked her up and headed for home. After a bath and a bowl of food she looked some much better. That was yesterday and she's still with me now. I named her Sidney. She's so affectionate and loving. I love her already!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Yup, things happen for a reason sometimes. How wonderful for that kitten that you found her!! May you and Sidney be happy together!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am glad you shared this nice story with the forum, Meow. It makes me so happy to see there are a lot of kind hearts out there. I know there are wonderful times ahead for you, Sidney and the dogs of course


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh congratulations. I'm so glad you found her and I'm sure you two we'll be the perfect pair. I hope to hear more about little Sidney and hopefully see pictures? Again congratulations!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Meow, I think that kitten was sent to you-specifically! Miracles are all around us, and we call them coincidences.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 23, 2003)

Awww, that's so cute. That's good that you found the little kitten.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Do you want to know what I just notice that makes your story even stranger that it must be some sort of gift? When you joined the Cat Forum I notice your picture by your name was a little orange kitten and now you found one. Meow, you and this kitten were meant to be. I’m glad you found each other.


----------



## Meow (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh my gosh, I didn't even notice that. That is really strange. Maybe it was meant to be :lol: .


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, I got little shivers there. It must be fate!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Awwww...I want pictures! What a lucky kitty and you're lucky too for having found her.


----------



## Meow (Jun 24, 2003)

I'll post some as soon as I can.


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*I have always believed that things happen for a reason and it looks like they do!  *


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I believe in fate and its really wonderful you and the kitty found each other. I hope everything is fine/wonderful to this day <<))


----------

